# Car shakes violently



## shanialtima (Mar 22, 2008)

The car is a 97 Altima. When my car is in drive and I am stopped at a red light or stop sign, the RPMs jump up and down way too much and the car shakes violently at the same time. When the car is in reverse or park, its does not do that. Also, the check engine light is on. I have replaced cylinder 2 and cylinder 4 fuel injectors, the mass air flow sensor, the crank shaft sensor, plug wires, and the spark plugs. The check engine light is still on and the car shakes when in drive. Could it be the knock sensor? Please help. 

Thanks


----------



## CDon921 (Sep 9, 2008)

hm, my father has a 2001 altima, and his car has a similar problem, but it is much less severe than yours sounds, whenever the car is stopped for more than a few seconds, the car will begin to rattle at a noticeable degree, the only thing i could find to make it slow down at least, is to shift the car into neutral, which leads me to believe that it could be the engine mounts causing the problem, i told my father to get it checked out, but he is one of those people who wont fix it until it breaks....but anyway, maybe your problem could be the engine mounts, next time you take it to the shop, suggest that it could be the engine mounts, and see what they say, best of luck to you


----------



## chart91562 (Nov 30, 2008)

As the computer set a code? Even if MIL doesn't light?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Typically it is a problem with the engine mounts when the engine shakes and there is NO misfiring. If the engine dies while idling then it is usually associated to a distributor problem.


----------

